# A Happy Birthday Marcel !!!



## Wurger (Aug 22, 2009)

A Happy One and many more to come. !!!!! My best wishes....


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, Marcel!*

I hope you're having a great day


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marcel!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marcel!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marcel!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Bday, bro!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hope you're having/had a great Birthday.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2009)

Have a GREAT Birthday, My friend!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 22, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARCEL!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 22, 2009)

Have a great birthday Marcel!



TO


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marcel. 


Wheels


----------



## Heinz (Aug 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday man, rock on!


----------



## trackend (Aug 23, 2009)

hbdty hbdty hbd Marcel hbdty


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2009)

I hope you have a very happy Birthday Marcel, all the best my friend !!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 23, 2009)

etam yadhtrib yppah


----------



## imalko (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marcel and many more to come.


----------



## v2 (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marcel!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marcel!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Marcel, hope u put a couple cold ones down.....


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Bday


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah, Mon Ami. A very happy birthday to you on this fine day. I know you are having company this week-end, so you won't
be on-line. Give my regards to your Mom. Hope 'your b-day' is a memorable one....


*Fijne verjaardag *


Charles


----------



## Maximowitz (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Have a great day birthday boy!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hartelijk gefeliciteerd!

Jeezuz, you see the lengths I go to for you dude


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday my friend!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 23, 2009)

guys. Had a couple of nice Belgian beers, they're really good. I wish I could give you all one and we'll drink together.
Weather was great, today, so my birthday was perfect.
I'm really happy, I got a dye-cast model of a KNIL Brewster Buffalo. In fact the same one as Viking put together so nicely in the groupbuild.




Colin1 said:


> Hartelijk gefeliciteerd!
> 
> Jeezuz, you see the lengths I go to for you dude



what do you think I have to do me as you all refuse to speak Dutch, you selfish [email protected]


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 23, 2009)

Marcel said:


> what do you think I have to do me as you all refuse to speak Dutch, you selfish [email protected]


zoals vleierij en waar! 

Glad you're Birthday is going well! Nice score on the Buffalo, by the way


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 24, 2009)

I know I'm late........but happy birthday anyway.


----------



## Auravir (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm really late...Best wishes!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Marcel! I know this is kinda late, but I hope you had a great birthday man.


----------

